# 55 gallon drums-bung hole problems (ha)



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey all, 

I recently purchased four 55 gallon drums for my long term water storage needs. The barrels arrived in good shape, other than some caramel colour stains on the inside. 

I set about cleaning them as best I could, and was able to remove the vast majority of the stains. I am not worried about the remaining amounts, as from what I can tell in my research the caramel colour (particularly in such diluted quantities) seems to be completely safe. While I understand that the water's taste and colour might not be the best, understand that this is expressly for a situation where potable water can not be accessed, and people's tastes will have adjusted!

My concern is that I seem to have damaged either the bung hole, or the bung itself, on two of the barrels. Whereas before they could be tightened or loosened very easily with a bung wrench, now the bung on two of the barrels doesnt seem to want to be tightened in. It kind of rests on top, and I am weary of using too much force to put it in. 

So my question is two fold: 

Has anyone encountered this type of problem before, and if so do you have a recommendation as to how to get this in?

If I cna't make a proper seal, how does this solution sound: I fill the barrel with water, give it the full dose of bleach. I put the bung on and close it as much as I can (not much), and then I take a large, food grade ziplock back and place it over the bung, and tape it in to place. Keep in mind I would treat this water every year with bleach, and before drinking it I would pass it through the LifeStraw family filter we have. 

Does that sound feasible? If not, if you have an alternative work around I would love to hear it!

Thanks all


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

I have used a brass bung adaptor to "repair" the threads. It did take time, and it was frustrating. Also, you may want to look at the threads and see if you are able to get a shaped edge of some type into the threads. A tap set(large) may fit the bill, or a tapered metal bung adapter may be ok as well. 
That's what I had to do on our last drum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Did the bungs ever close tightly? It's hard to imagine damaging the threads that badly, unless you hit them with a hammer. That thermopolymer is tough stuff.

The large bungs of drums may have different thread pitches, coarse and fine. Are you matching them correctly?


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Did the bungs ever close tightly? It's hard to imagine damaging the threads that badly, unless you hit them with a hammer. That thermopolymer is tough stuff.
> 
> The large bungs of drums may have different thread pitches, coarse and fine. Are you matching them correctly?


Yes, they seemed to work fine when I first got them. I was worried that when I was emptying the full 55 gallon barrels I may have dropped two of them slightly (instead of lowering more gently) but I dont think so.

It is possible they have different threads and I mixed them up when cleaning them, I will investigate that tonight. I don't think that is the case, but I sure do hope it is!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

try new plug caps - https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...ency-Water-Container-Barrel-Wrenches-and-Caps

you want extras on hand anyway ...

you might be mixing the fine & course pitch threaded - but it's pretty obvious the difference ....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Try some thread seal tape (AKA,teflon tape).


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

mikhailfrankovich said:


> Yes, they seemed to work fine when I first got them...It is possible they have different threads and I mixed them up when cleaning them, I will investigate that tonight. I don't think that is the case, but I sure do hope it is!!


If they're not mixed up, and they just don't want to close, look for sand or burrs in the threads. You can clean them up with a sharp razor knife if they're damaged. Don't overdo it.

Then use a single wrap of teflon tape and FORCE them in, then back them out. Do it a few times, just like cutting threads in metal. They should loosen up.

We abused our drums unbelievably, up to and including dropping them FILLED off the tailgates of trucks onto tires. They're really strong. I think your problem is a minor one.

- edit - Sorry, MI.oldguy, I didn't see your suggestion of teflon tape.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting post....one I didnt give much thought to.

The feed store is out of metal drums right now, but when they get some more in, I guess before I buy a couple I should take my pump down and make sure it fits well before I buy them! Huh?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Interesting post....one I didnt give much thought to.
> 
> The feed store is out of metal drums right now, but when they get some more in, I guess before I buy a couple I should take my pump down and make sure it fits well before I buy them! Huh?


Yep. There are all kinds of drums and closures. Where I worked we had tremendously strong stainless steel drums that weighed 100 pounds empty. We used them to store guncotton.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Did you inadvertently swap plug caps? Try swapping them. I know it shouldn't matter but if one was malformed and tightening together mechanically the threads may have been misaligned on the pair.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Additionally you can try to heat the bung hole to get some expansion and then insert the plug.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Dont force them in like someone said. They should have a square o ring seal and need to sit flat. Usualy drums have two different kinda of bung holes. One is 2in NPT and the other i cant remember the name but it has very corse threads. If you cant get them to seal properly i wouldnt use them for drinking water.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Brettny said:


> Dont force them in like someone said. They should have a square o ring seal and need to sit flat. Usualy drums have two different kinda of bung holes. One is 2in NPT and the other i cant remember the name but it has very corse threads. If you cant get them to seal properly i wouldnt use them for drinking water.


The method I outlined works for both NPT and Rieke type plastic closures. You CAN recover difficult plastic bungs by forcing them; I've done it. Don't use this method on steel drums. Just make sure you're not cross threading them and that the thread types match. This advice comes from 38 years of experience.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Brettny said:


> Dont force them in like someone said. They should have a square o ring seal and need to sit flat. Usualy drums have two different kinda of bung holes. One is 2in NPT and the other i cant remember the name but it has very corse threads. If you cant get them to seal properly i wouldnt use them for drinking water.


The other is NPS. That is what the large holes on my drums have with an "O" ring seal.

I made a tap to clean mine out.

Mine are used to store Diesel fuel.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> The method I outlined works for both NPT and Rieke type plastic closures. You CAN recover difficult plastic bungs by forcing them; I've done it. Don't use this method on steel drums. Just make sure you're not cross threading them and that the thread types match. This advice comes from 38 years of experience.


I knew you were a bung hole person! LOL!

Guncotton where did you work? I E DuPont Nem or New Cumberland A D.?

Did you play with steam extraction of cast TNT?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There are special files manufactured to repair damaged threads. Each file comes cut with multiple thread pitches that will cover most repairs. With these, you can repair both the bung threads and the threads in the bung hole. These files are available from industrial suppliers and maybe Amazon or EBAY. Search 'thread files'. Or 'thread repair files'.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just checked. Amazon has them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I knew you were a bung hole person! LOL!
> 
> Guncotton where did you work? I E DuPont Nem or New Cumberland A D.?
> 
> Did you play with steam extraction of cast TNT?


Nothing that exotic. We manufactured polyurethane foam systems and a comprehensive line of coatings. One of our custom coatings was nitrocellulose lacquer; guncotton was the base component.

Lacquer was used on high-end automobiles up until the 40's. Bentleys had about 20 coats, hand rubbed between each one. Occasionally a repair shop would get one in, and I'd match the color in a small batch in the laboratory using our ancient flint pebble mills. We could charge $100 a gallon; good money back then.

Guncotton isn't dangerous to work with as long as it is kept moistened with isopropanol at 15% by weight.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think @Denton had a BUNGHOLE problem one time....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, back to basics.
How many drums do you have?
Sounds like more than two.
Take all bungs out. find the best fitting (easiest to loosen and tighten by hand). Mark that one with a sharpie.
Now use the good plug to see if the threads in the bung holes in the two barrels are damaged, or if its the two plugs, or a combination.
The plugs are easily replaced, but damage to the bung hole threads would be more difficult. I would use the thread file tool, if available.
If not, get a metal bung plug, and cut some lines into the threads to make a tap.
I can draw the design for you if needed.
Then simply "retap" the threads.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, don't strip the little square hole in the top of the plugs, once that starts getting stripped, its better to just replace them.
And, as a last resort, just tape a ziplock bag flat over the bung, too keep trash out, should not be any positive or negative pressure, its just water.
Good luck in your endeavers, and keep us posted.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and, from experience, the last turn or so before the plug gets tight, should be pretty damn tight. Not really hand tightened, more like "use the tool" (bungwrench)


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

LBJ had a Bung Hole issue...


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

So, looks like I am a bonafide idiot. I didn't realize that the bungs had different threads. Seems I got a mix of drums, some coarse and some fine threaded. One of the fine threaded barrels came with a course threaded bung. And I feel as smart as dung!

Thanks all for the help, both for my particular issue and some good tips for the barrels in general. I just need to find a fine threaded bung that will ship to Canada and I am good to go!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

NICE, does amazon ship to Canada? If you have major issues, let me know, and ill send you one.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, OCCOMS theory- the simplest answer is usually correct.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

mikhailfrankovich said:


> So, looks like I am a bonafide idiot...Thanks all for the help...


Glad we could help. And no, you're not an idiot, not even close. You're a prepper.


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Deebo said:


> NICE, does amazon ship to Canada? If you have major issues, let me know, and ill send you one.


Thank you kindly for the offer! We have Amazon Canada, which has less selection. Generally we can also order from Amazon.com, but some items don't ship here...including any of these plugs (odd, because they are so small and light you'd figure they'd send them anywhere).

Found a company Stateside that sold them, I ordered 3 for the very reasonable price of $1.48 each.....and $25 of shipping! Once the currency conversion kick in those will be three very expensive plugs. But worth it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

mikhailfrankovich said:


> So, looks like I am a bonafide idiot. I didn't realize that the bungs had different threads. Seems I got a mix of drums, some coarse and some fine threaded. One of the fine threaded barrels came with a course threaded bung. And I feel as smart as dung!
> 
> Thanks all for the help, both for my particular issue and some good tips for the barrels in general. I just need to find a fine threaded bung that will ship to Canada and I am good to go!!


I took it for granted that due to Canada's Liberals that all of your bung holes were coarsely threaded....but I failed to account for the recent movements and didn't realize the fine-ness that some like their Bung holes threaded these days...

My bad....


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Its good to hear that your B hole is all fixed up.


----------

